# Vape Juice SA - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (6/11/18)

*


COFFEE*​
Local
Purchased from: Vape Juice SA
Price: R120/30ml

Flavour Description: 
A mixture of Espresso and Coffee with a hint of Vanilla

VG/PG: 41/35
Nic: 9mg

Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

My comments:

Vape Juice SA calls their juice a “nicotine oil” which does nothing to excite my senses. I don’t fancy the idea of vaping an “oil”. I can’t help wondering if one orders a zero nic, would the label still say that it’s a “nicotine oil”?

The VG is stated on the invoice as VG 50%



Yet on the bottle it is stated as 41/35. Rather odd.

​
I didn’t enjoy this juice at all. In fact, I couldn’t even finish a tank. However, I let it stand overnight to rest/breathe, hoping that it would be better the next day. Unfortunately, it was not. The overall flavour is somewhat bitter and unpleasant and there is another flavour, equally unpleasant, coming through. 

Would I buy this juice again: No

Reactions: Like 1


----------

